# TySuiteJ and Mac Snow Leopard



## atari_addict (Mar 28, 2002)

TySuite says that it got 0 titles and 0MB from TiVo - not sure if this is an issue with the version (1.6) of Java that is installed with Snow Leopard.

This is what I get if I run SetupTest (Tivo resolves to its IP address in the hosts file):

Testing UI Connections
----------------------
Checking Host: Tivo
Checking: NowShowing
Passed: NowShowing
Checking: mfs_uberexport
Passed: mfs_uberexport
Checking: dserver.tcl
Starting dserver.tcl
getting NowShowing
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException: Index: 1, Size: 0
at java.util.ArrayList.RangeCheck(ArrayList.java:547)
at java.util.ArrayList.get(ArrayList.java:322)
at util.SetupTest.testTivo(SetupTest.java:154)
at util.SetupTest.testTivos(SetupTest.java:90)
at util.SetupTest.checkContentProfile(SetupTest.java:272)
at util.SetupTest.test(SetupTest.java:61)
at util.SetupTest.main(SetupTest.java:44)

TivoTool doesn't work either, help!

Cheers

Derryck


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

TivoTool hasn't worked since Mac OS X Leopard came out!

I should know, I was there... ;-)

As for TySuiteJ, I cannot comment other than to say I had a look at it when TivoTool ceased to work under Leopard - but, compared to the simplicity of TivoTool, it was too much effort for me to figure out how to get it up and running on the Mac.


----------



## atari_addict (Mar 28, 2002)

speedyrite said:


> TivoTool hasn't worked since Mac OS X Leopard came out!


It does need a bit of fettling, but it can be made to work. Write-protection of its config file after setting up window sizes etc (and bearing in mind the bug with the A-Z sorting), and remembering to delete its listings file after quitting, makes it work tolerably well.

Snow Leopard has killed it off though, hence TySuiteJ being brought into play. Now that panic has subsided somewhat, I recall that I quickly brought TySuite into play on first installing the chilly cat, so it must have worked until very recently :-(

Mac install guide for TySuiteJ is in the other place BTW, it's not too difficult - but can anyone help with my problem before we get off topic?


----------



## atari_addict (Mar 28, 2002)

atari_addict said:


> can anyone help with my problem before we get off topic?


It turns out that I can - for some reason, I had TWO copies of deserver.tcl, one in the /var/hack/bin directory where it lay unspotted, and from where TySuite was happy to run it on demand, and a second copy in the /hack directory. That copy I decided to run from my rc.sysinit.author file - and that was where it all went sadly wrong!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

speedyrite said:


> TivoTool hasn't worked since Mac OS X Leopard came out!
> 
> I should know, I was there... ;-)
> 
> As for TySuiteJ, I cannot comment other than to say I had a look at it when TivoTool ceased to work under Leopard - but, compared to the simplicity of TivoTool, it was too much effort for me to figure out how to get it up and running on the Mac.


I got it working.. eventually under 10.5, but I've ditched my TiVos now.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I got it working.. eventually under 10.5, but I've ditched my TiVos now.


Ah yes, your TiVos have all gone to the "Big Sky" now haven't they?


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

atari_addict said:


> It turns out that I can - for some reason, I had TWO copies of deserver.tcl, one in the /var/hack/bin directory where it lay unspotted, and from where TySuite was happy to run it on demand, and a second copy in the /hack directory. That copy I decided to run from my rc.sysinit.author file - and that was where it all went sadly wrong!


Well done - maybe I'll have another look at getting it working on the Mac.

TivoTool was great on Tiger. You're correct, it did sort of work on Leopard but it was a bit flakey really.


----------

